# Oh ugh, Sequim show



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awww sounds like it could have gone better. Maybe next time. You sure did a great job on his topknot! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah. I skipped that show because I just didn't feel like doing the drive either! Lol I'm sure getting toy poodles take a bit of time to get ready, but can you imagine having to get a standard ready by 9am? Lol that happened to me at the puyallup show in June. Thankfully I live 10 min away from puyallup. 
When we went to roseburg Oregon last year. We had to leave after my husband got off work at 5pm. A huge rainstorm came in and i-5 was bumper to bumper from Tacoma to tumwater. Took us an hour just to reach Lakewood. We ended up reaching roseburg at 1:30am. It was a terrifying drive through the mountains down in Oregon with absolutely no lights on the highway and rain pouring so hard it was bouncing off the road. By the time we reached the hotel I had confirmed my suspicion that I was coming down with a cold. I was so sick and so beyond tired I couldn't sleep. I got about an hr and half of sleep and had to be at the show by 7:30 to show by 10:30. My head was sooo stuffy and I was running a good fever that day. The experience was so traumatic I said "NO WAY! Not going to roseburg this year!".. Lol it was suppose to be a five hr drive that ended up 8..lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Even though it didn't turn out to be a fantastic show weekend, he looks terrific in his picture.  Sometimes shows just aren't all that fun, but there is always next weekend! Thank you for sharing. I was wondering how it went. Congrats on the BOBs, too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww, sorry it wasn't fun! But congrats on the point! He certainly looked really pretty though! At least you had a nice visit and some down time with your daughter to make it worthwhile!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I can see that gale force wind in one of your shots... Still, you did his groom all by yourself and that should be a confidence-builder going forward. Sorry the darn Peke ruined Matisse's moves.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, sometimes the shows just are not too well thought out! On a bright note- he looks wonderful!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Matisse is gorgeous!
On a slightly different angle, gosh, I love how you write! I know it's not funny but when you write, I can see it all playing out in my mind and I hope one day, you will get a bit of a giggle. You are a skilled story-teller!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. It wasn't so much that it wasn't fun...more like just too much work on no sleep and so hot. It wasn't all bad. I had fun spending a little money on a new blade for my clippers and some stuff that is suppose to help with pee stains he gets on the front pasterns. It's always fun to shop. lol. 

But that first day, I had nothing at all to eat until my daughter and I went out for dinner around 6:00 at this really cool place in one of the cutest towns anywhere around... Poulsbo Wa. I had a touch of that hypoglycemia feeling plus being so over heated. But Sunday, I got wise and took a hoggie sandwich from the grocery store. That helped to have a little lunch. I shared with Matisse while teaching him to ignore the sandwich right in front of him on the grass (on the plastic wrapper) and then he'd get a little bite of ham and cheese...such a good boy. So the moral of this story is, never go to a show without some chow because you can't be sure the vendors won't cancel. And it's sometimes hard to get away. 

Anyhow, thank you so much for the compliments on Matisse. You're way too generous. I really didn't think I did his top knot so well. It is so fly away...not dense and very long so he needs two bands on it. Plus, his "bubble" isn't quite right. I think the band needed to be a little tighter/closer to his head and then pull the front of the bubble out more. Oh well, next time. Seriously, one just can't take these things too seriously and also have fun. So, I'm glad I don't take _anything_ to do with dogs too seriously. They're just not the serious type. So how can we be? lol.

One thing for _sure_...I like not depending on my breeder or other guys who get so intense and rude, make my dog and me nervous. This coiffeur business really was so much more relaxed and fun. I guess what it is, it's fun to win, naturally. But I'm not _that_ over the top competitive. I want him to look his best but not at the expense of having him stand on the table like a statue for so long like some of these people. I had him pretty good in about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes, (not two hours) and I didn't make him stand the whole time and keep his head from moving lest he get crevices in his spray up. Oy. Crevices be damned. lol. He could sit, lie down, whatever for all I cared. I'm not making my widdo Matissie miserable. Plus, at the last minute, I managed to glue the walls of the crevices together with my fingers...so much hair spray that it just goes back together pretty much. So Mfmst, you're so right. It did boost my confidence plus made that part of the whole thing more fun.

Molly, yes...my daughter and I have a really close relationship. We're best friends. She's 34 and although I'm nearly 60, I am really immature. lol. We have fun going out on the town, karaokeing and having a few drinks together. We talk about anything and everything. So, it's always fun. Plus her beau is super nice too. So it was a fun week end for the most part...just tiring.

Hunny....that sounds like it was a harrowing time. Awful! So you know the ups and downs all too well of _going showing_. Geeze!

Well, thanks so much everybody for your generous comments. I'm glad you thought his hair looked okay because I really was kind of guessing in part, what I was doing. lol. And your moral support is so appreciated.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess your experience shows the not-so-romantic, um, underbelly of the dog show business. :smile:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't believe they left you behind the peke! Usually they move slow movers to the back of the lineup. How aggravating! Well the grooming is honestly why I won't do AKC unless there are changes. Congrats on your point and how wonderful to get to spend a little time with your daughter!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

poolann said:


> I can't believe they left you behind the peke! Usually they move slow movers to the back of the lineup. How aggravating! Well the grooming is honestly why I won't do AKC unless there are changes. Congrats on your point and how wonderful to get to spend a little time with your daughter!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They didn't have me there. But the guy with the Peke was novice at this too and he didn't follow "directions." He just didn't know. And I didn't know either until someone told me, next time, (tomorrow if you get BOB) get your dog where he can show the best. Move up or get in the ring first. So, I did. lol. 

Thank you Poolann. I guess every little point helps. He now has 10 more points to go, (out of 25) and 1 more major (out of 3) to earn for his GCH. And of course he has to beat a certain number of champions. (forget how many)Are the points you get in the major included in those 10 more points or is it separate/additionally? I forget...if I ever knew. Anyhow, he's not all that far away points wise, (over half way there) depending on how long it takes I guess.

Leullman, No kidding! LOL.

Well, thanks so much guys.


----------

